# Astotilapia Aeneocolor



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

What is the minumum tank size? What can they live with happily? I currently have one tang tank and 2 mbuna tanks.

So, do i need another one?


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

for a "community" tank no less than a 55 gal. they are easily cared for. i would stay away from more agressive species.


----------



## emtbmike (Sep 30, 2005)

I have been breeding these guys for over a year now. there maximum size is 3 inches. They will do fine in a 30 gallon long.


----------



## joshmonica (Feb 1, 2008)

have a group of 8 mixed with a group of benga peacock in a 40 gallon breeder tank.

They are still small about 1.5 inch. i have have them for 3 months and they have breed twice.

josh


----------

